
A controlled trial for reproducibility - pseudolus
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00672-7
======
bmogen
Very surprised to see that reproduction cost was <<10% of total budget. I
would assume that this would only hold for small scale biology with low
variable costs and standard equipment like in vitro cell biology and
computational work. A different financial approach is likely necessary for
setups with high variable and fixed costs (e.g. animal and human work). Not
saying it shouldn't be a required part of the funding but the speed of science
changes if you need to spend 50% of your budget on reproduction.

------
sillysaurusx
Off-topic, but does anyone know if HN's dupe detector changed recently? I
submitted this about an hour ago (mainly to check whether it was already
submitted) but it spawned a new thread instead of upvoting this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22541423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22541423)

It's not so hard to click on "past" and then click on a recent thread and
upvote it myself, but it was a nice feature. Using the HN bookmarklet to check
"was this recently submitted?" was a nice shortcut to get to recent active
threads directly from a URL that you're pretty sure will be on HN.

------
alexandercrohde
This is great. One side-effect that might be missed is that people who know
their work is going to be replicated are not going to fudge their results, so
simply by existing this acts as a filter.

